

Say Goodbye to alert() - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/say-goodbye-to-alert

======
ojbyrne
I think alert() has been gone for a while. firebug/firebug lite and console.*
seems like it's on the verge of a de-facto standard.

~~~
abijlani
I agree, firebug killed alert() a while back

------
a-priori
A useful addition to this would be the ability to automatically POST the
results to some URL so you can be notified when client-side errors occur,
probably because you broke something.

~~~
noodle
i'm sure one could make that happen on their own. if it were to come with
this, it would make it no longer a pure js deal

